# ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **

## kernelsensei

L'observation des principes décrits dans les messages ci-dessous vous donneront le maximum de chances pour résoudre votre problème, merci de les lire avant de poster !

Comment se servir du forum !! (Auteur : yoyo)

Contenu :  l'énoncé des différentes sources d'information mais aussi l'ensemble des règles que la communauté "french" s'est engagée à observer pour maintenir la qualité élevée de ce forum.

Quelles infos donner ? (Auteur : kernel_sensei)

Contenu :  Ce thread a pour but d'énoncer les différentes informations que vous devez fournir lorsque vous postez un message, ainsi que des éventuelles solutions basiques à essayer avant de poster.

Pourquoi ? : En fournissant des informations précises sur votre matériel, votre système, vos messages d'erreur, etc. il sera plus facile de vous répondre de manière précise. Cela évitera aussi aux différents intervenants de poser des questions comme : Tu peux nous donner des détails sur ta config ? ou encore C'est quoi ton message d'erreur ?

Recherche d'informations : toutes les méthodes ! (Auteur : scout)

Contenu :  "Pourquoi je ne pose quasiment jamais de questions sur les forums ? Pas parce que je suis plus intelligent (en fait si  :Mr. Green: ) mais tout simplement parce que je sais bien rechercher des informations (ou autrement dit, j'en ai marre qu'on pose des questions débiles sur le forum)" 

Ce post découle directement de cette discussion. Toutes les critiques et idées pour l'améliorer sont les bienvenues.

----------

